# african that swim at top of tank?



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a 72 gallon bow front tank. it is primarily a demasoni colony. Most of m,y fish are swim either at the bottom or mid level of the tank. I would like to get some mild colorful fish to fill out the upper area of the tank any suggestions? current stock is

13-15 demasoni (pombo rocks) (3 - 2". 10 - 1 inch)
2 trewavase (marmalade cat and female)(2.5")
4 yellow labs (1.5 inch)_
2 albino zebras (1-1.5 inch)
1 black calvus (2 inch)
1 tropheus moliro (2.5 inch)
1 hap flameback (1.5 inch)
1 blue johanni (2")
1 gibbicepts pleco (3")
1 albino bn pleco (1.5")
3 bosemon rainbow (2 - 2", 1- 1.5")

before you all comment about the very mixed stock, they all get along except the usuall demasoni to each other, even with the different requirements (i.e. malawi/tanganyka ) they are fine and healthy.

thinking cypichromis, want some nice color (red if possible)


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

shimby said:


> before you all comment about the very mixed stock, they all get along except the usuall demasoni to each other, even with the different requirements (i.e. malawi/tanganyka ) they are fine and healthy.


That's because they're all still juveniles. You're likely to have issues with this mix as they mature. Juvenile behaviour is no indication of how these fish will behave as adults. The biggest concern is the pairs of mbuna and possibly the Tropheus. I wouldn't add anything to this tank until you have it established with adults.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

Cyprichromis work for higher levels, and I have them at the moment, but I don't know if I would put them with those exact fish.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

punman said:


> Cyprichromis work for higher levels, and I have them at the moment, but I don't know if I would put them with those exact fish.


Cyps do not tolerate aggression very well. I would not keep them with Malawi cichlids, but they often do very well with Tang setups.


----------



## kerbchek (Apr 1, 2008)

My Acei swim toward the top....


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I would be very hesitant with Cyps

I would agree with teh Acei


----------



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry, i am way underestimating the size of the fish. Took another look.

the trewavase are mature and are atleast 3", the calvus is also closer to 3", tropheus moliro is 3" and the boss of the tank. of the large demasoni, the adults are 3", 2" and 2" (remaining 10 are juvees). 2 of the rainbows are also about 3" (other is a bit bigger than 2").

This used to be an all tropheus tank, but due to bloat and agrression i lost most of them. I was a bit dumb and new in the hobby. Tropheus are for advanced hobbyists and i intend to have a seperate colony in a seperate tank. My remaining moliro is one of my favorites as the sole survivor and a real bulldog (he really looks like one from straight on).


----------



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry, i am way underestimating the size of the fish. Took another look.

the trewavase are mature and are atleast 3", the calvus is also closer to 3", tropheus moliro is 3" and the boss of the tank. of the large demasoni, the adults are 3", 2" and 2" (remaining 10 are juvees). 2 of the rainbows are also about 3" (other is a bit bigger than 2").

This used to be an all tropheus tank, but due to bloat and agrression i lost most of them. I was a bit dumb and new in the hobby. Tropheus are for advanced hobbyists and i intend to have a seperate colony in a seperate tank. My remaining moliro is one of my favorites as the sole survivor and a real bulldog (he really looks like one from straight on).


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

i have yellow tail acei and he swims at top all the time i gotta get more :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## shimby (Apr 1, 2008)

anything with colors other than yellow and blue ?


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

n. fusco...

but they get big.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

_L. trewavasae_ are hardly mature at 3". They reach 7" and can be very aggressive when they get there. 3" is still a juvenile.

In any case, a pair of Malawi mbuna is never a good idea and often ends with one dead. I would still wait a few months before adding anything to this tank, simply because you may end up having to add more of what you already have to combat aggression you may encounter. Just food for thought.


----------

